# GCRM Belfast



## Cather1ne (Nov 23, 2010)

It looks like GCRM are opening a clinic in Belfast before the end of the year. Updates on the progress on their website. The satellite clinic must have been such a success.

Another choice for NI girls!

The only thing that put me off using them was wanting to sleep in my own bed after EC and ET.

Does anyone know anymore detail?


----------



## joanne2001 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi Catherine

We are actually going to GCRM Glasgow in August hopefully, our consultant told us that the Belfast Clinic should be opening in September/October, but to be honest I would prefer to go to the one that has been up and running for a while first, however I think it is great that it is coming over here and as we really have very little to choose from........they do seem to get some great results!!

Are you planning to go for treatment too??

Joanne x


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hello girls

Yeah I heard that 2.. The Dr that's does the satellite clinic in Ballykelly is behind it..

Jillyhen


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

Lookin forward to hearing more about this!


----------



## irishflower (Apr 13, 2012)

That's great news!  I am currently 31 weeks pregnant after one cycle with them at the end of last year and they were fantastic!  Couldn't find anything on their website about it though?

I too was upset at the thought of not coming home after EC and ET to my own bed and my wee cats to cuddle but the end result was more than worth it


----------



## Boo333 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi 

Just wondering does anyone have the web site address for GCRM belfast.  I couldn't find anything on the website.

I'm also thinking about going here if/when free go doesn't work out in autumn.  Saving like mad!!

Thanks
Boo


----------



## joanne2001 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi boo, you should find details on the main GCRM website for the Belfast clinics, however I think it may just be a contact telephone number, we are actually going there in the next month or so

Good luck, and I hope you don't need it

Joanne x


----------



## Boo333 (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks Joanne!

Fingers crossed for you.  Hope this is your time.  At least you know you're in good hands.


----------



## irishflower (Apr 13, 2012)

There's actually a separate website for the Belfast clinic: http://gcrmbelfast.com/


----------

